# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Giant rattle snake

## Darkice

Not sure if this is real or not. Big snake if it is.

http://www.floridatoday.com/article/...GNEWS/91001012

----------


## wilomn

Yup, It's a well known fact that you shrink when you die because your muscles are no longer relaxed....

I bet that guy grows some great tomatoes because his fertilizer seems quite healthy.

----------


## mikels

> Not sure if this is real or not. Big snake if it is.
> 
> http://www.floridatoday.com/article/...GNEWS/91001012


Indeed is fact 7ft 3in it was on the news about  3 or 4 wks ago. I believe biggest on record for Fl. to bad they killed it.

----------


## 771subliminal

> There's a lot of kids in that neighborhood and *even adults*.


someone take note of this, its very rare to find adults in the same area as kids

----------


## mikels

I hate to say this, but people in Florida are real stupid. I'm from Mass.

----------


## djansen

What a tool.  It seems there is a lack of people who can catch a snake without killing it, whether it be a truck attacking burm or this rattlesnake.  Im sure there is someone in FL who can catch a live rattlesnake!  a snake that size deserves respect, not killed by some redneck.

----------

_abuja_ (10-25-2009),_Hock3ymonk3y_ (10-25-2009)

----------


## wolfy-hound

There's already emails circulating saying it was 15 ft long.  Sigh.  This was just up the road from me too, and Jacksonville HAS a reptile rescue which I'm certain would have taken the snake out safely.

----------


## wilomn

> Indeed is fact 7ft 3in it was on the news about  3 or 4 wks ago. I believe biggest on record for Fl. to bad they killed it.


Oh well, if it was on the news then it MUST be true.

Nevermind the simple scientific fact that you do NOT shrink upon death.

Some good little sheep out there.

----------


## OhhWatALoser

Im gonna go with the famous forum statment

didn't happen without pictures

media is bad, i was just watching the top 10 show on animal planet and it was about giants. well they had the "49 foot retic" which we all know was nothing near that size but even animal planet shows are reporting bad info. thought they were atleast better than the news.

----------


## mikels

> Oh well, if it was on the news then it MUST be true.
> 
> Nevermind the simple scientific fact that you do NOT shrink upon death.
> 
> Some good little sheep out there.


Hey, your right they went in the magic toy box and pulled one out, just to put it on the news.

----------


## travisgoldkuhl

ive seen a western that was 7ft+ its tail end was on the yellow stripe on the road and its head was going off the road. it was a small back road near the base of mt lemon here in AZ. i dont have pics :Sad:  and i wasnt going to kill it for prof, just let it go on its way  :Very Happy:  the thing was HUGE!!! :Surprised:

----------


## joepythons

> ive seen a western that was 7ft+ its tail end was on the yellow stripe on the road and its head was going off the road. it was a small back road near the base of mt lemon here in AZ. i dont have pics and i wasnt going to kill it for prof, just let it go on its way  the thing was HUGE!!!


I think you need to stop smoking whatever you were that day  :Razz:

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

> I hate to say this, but people in Florida are real stupid. I'm from Mass.


People from Massachusets are really stupid too, they seem to generalize everything. I'm from Florida.

----------


## PrioBull

People are stupid everywhere, no matter where you are or where you from.

----------


## wolfy-hound

LOL, just reminded me of the old "It was a lot bigger when I was by myself and it was dark!"

Yes, it shrinks considerably when you actually measure it with a yardstick.

----------


## dr del

> Yes, it shrinks considerably when you actually measure it with a yardstick.


Ain't that the truth.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


dr del

----------


## mikels

> People from Massachusets are really stupid too, they seem to generalize everything. I'm from Florida.


Sorry, I should have said 90% of the people I have met in my 20+ yrs here couldn't find there way out of a wet paper bag. Sorry if I offended any of you Florida people.

----------


## Lucas339

> People from Massachusets are really stupid too, they seem to generalize everything. I'm from Florida.


i agree.  Like Mass people are much better.  i like how worchester is pronounced wista...sure we're stupid.

BTW im sure Mass will take you back if you don't like us here in Florida.

----------


## Jason Bowden

Wow, what a monster!  I've seen pics of some huge ones from texas.

----------


## mikels

> I hate to say this, but people in Florida are real stupid. .


Well, I like to start of by apologizing to every one I offended. Everybody was right and shame on me for saying people in Fl were stupid. That was wronge for me to presume, not everyone is stupid.  I am sorry, and it wont happen again.
I looked like a real ass, so please accept my apology.

----------


## wolfy-hound

Hey, I happen to LIKE wet paper bags.

*grins*  I didn't take offense, I just figured I was the exception that proves the rule, skewing the grade curve!

Naw..

----------


## mikels

> Hey, I happen to LIKE wet paper bags.
> 
> *grins*  I didn't take offense, I just figured I was the exception that proves the rule, skewing the grade curve!
> 
> Naw..


LOL funny.

----------


## AaronP

Last I checked Rattlers don't do well in relocation and usually die, so it was either this guy kills it, or nature does.

----------


## wilomn

> Last I checked Rattlers don't do well in relocation and usually die, so it was either this guy kills it, or nature does.


I'll take Nature for a Thousand please...

It's a dang shame he killed it.

----------


## AaronP

> I'll take Nature for a Thousand please...
> 
> It's a dang shame he killed it.


I don't disagree, but being as big as that rattler was, she/he lived a good life.  :Smile:

----------


## Zach

> someone take note of this, its very rare to find adults in the same area as kids


hahahhaaha

----------

